# Uber rider app doesn't show my car



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Title say it all, anyone else?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

My experience is you're online as long as your driver app indicates so. For some reason there's an intermittent glitch that hides your car on the rider app, but from what I've observed, you should still receive pings.


----------



## griddog (Feb 27, 2016)

No pings since 02/16?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

griddog said:


> No pings since 02/16?


What's the app doing on your phone? You know too much clutter on your phone makes it very slow and unappealing.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

If you are far from your base area, you can still sign in but won't appear on the rider app and won't receive pings. Some areas let your accept pings anywhere in your state, others confine you to your base city (which makes no sense in Ohio where local control no longer exists). If you are in your base marked and still don't show up on the rider app, reboot your phone. If you still don't show up, contact Uber support.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

My android app puts my car where it last logged off. Sometimes I have to go off and online until it catches up. Other times if I'm on weak public wifi the app shows I'm online but the rider app does not. I show up when I turn wifi off.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Title say it all, anyone else?


I'd check it on another phone to make sure there's nothing wrong with your phone and if it's not on somebody else's phone you won't get pings. This happened to me on but only while I was at the airport , as it turned out I needed to upload a document that was expired.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I am having the same issue.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a flag indicating my insurance needs to be updated - but it doesn't expire for another 14 days. WTF.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

volksie said:


> So update it, problem solved. Do you wait until you run out of gas before you fill up? No.
> Here's some advice: Avoid interaction with support wherever possible by simply staying current. Uber support actually creates more problems!


That's helpful. Say, so you fill up when you are on 3/8 of a tank?

My insurance IS current - until 4.15. My insirance company unusually makes cards available 2-3 weeks before the policy starts.

And I did update it... Still not approved. So, problem not solved.

Your passive aggressive comments were helpful, thank you.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I guess the point is that it doesn't expire for another 2 weeks. Why does it say expired ? SMH


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Old thread from December.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Title say it all, anyone else?


It usually means some docs are missing. That you waited too long, and now they are impatient,
they stop you from getting you pings ( rather than waitlist you or deactivate you or punish you more severely. It's like a nudge ).


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Nope. It was an issue on their end. They updated all docs at the service center - still couldnt get it to work. They had to contact engineering to fix it.


----------



## Iggy33186 (Jan 10, 2017)

*My Uber rider app doesn't show my car when my driver app shows I'm online and I do not receive ride pings. I've noticed the rider app only shows 8 cars. My wife even tested this bug by requesting a ride when I was online and 10 feet away from her. Her rider app selected another Uber driver that was several blocks away instead of me who was the closest. I've even tried restarting the app, rebooting my phone, toggling the airplane mode, mobile data, etc. This is a serious Uber glitch that can coat drivers a lot of missed fares and wasted time. *


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Iggy33186 said:


> *My Uber rider app doesn't show my car when my driver app shows I'm online and I do not receive ride pings. I've noticed the rider app only shows 8 cars. My wife even tested this bug by requesting a ride when I was online and 10 feet away from her. Her rider app selected another Uber driver that was several blocks away instead of me who was the closest. I've even tried restarting the app, rebooting my phone, toggling the airplane mode, mobile data, etc. This is a serious Uber glitch that can coat drivers a lot of missed fares and wasted time. *


How long are you waiting to check the rider app? I've had to wait as much as 10 mins for my car to show up do to lag.


----------

